# Picture your cognitive function set



## Mind Swirl

Ni: Moving past "what has always been" and finding what could be. Greater meaning or purpose.








Te: Like origami; what steps do I need to take to create the bear?








Fi: Beacon guiding value decisions, what is good or bad, right and wrong, standing strong.








Se: In the moment enjoyment. When I saw this I thought "I really want to be in that water now and explore the island"


----------



## pretty.Odd

*Ni*











*Fe*











*Ti*











*Se*


----------



## Dimensional Transition

This thread is fun!

Ti:








Ne:








Si:








Fe:


----------



## Sadf

Ni:








Te:








Fi:








Se:


----------



## SilentScream

Fe:










Ni:










Se:










Ti:


----------



## Misha

I'm incorporating this with the theme of screenshots from Melancholia:

Ni: 










Ne: 










Fi:










Fe:










Ti:










Te: 










Se:










Si:


----------



## Jay Singh

This is how i see it.


----------



## Hastings

Jay Singh said:


> This is how i see it.


Something is amiss with your Fe...?


----------



## AbioticPrime

cactus_waltz said:


> Something is amiss with your Fe...?


Lol, I think (and hope) he was entirely referring to his Ti

Edit: I think I understand. He means his Fe is really far away from his regular scope of mind


----------



## Tad Cooper

*Se:









Fi:









Te:









Ni:








*


----------



## owlet

Ni:








Fe:








Ti:








Se:


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Se:




















Fe:









Te:










Ni:










Fi:









Ne:










Ti:


----------



## Metaplanar

Ni:









Te:









Fi:









Se:


----------



## L'Empereur

pretty.Odd said:


> B]Ti[/B]


What is this I don't even . . .


----------



## AbioticPrime

L'Empereur said:


> What is this I don't even . . .


the notes of a busy INTP


----------



## Neon Knight

Since all was images were lost in my apparently good first post here (will try to find them again) I thought I'd try something fun for myself and do a pro wrestling version of who I believe represents my functions and their likely dominants (or at least auxiliary) with appropriate an image choice as well. And so here it is:

SE: (John Morrison)









FI: (CM Punk)









TE: (HHH)









NI: (Rey Mysterio Jr.)


----------



## Neon Knight

I hope this doesn't count as a double post as I had to separate the posts. This is an updated better version of my original post on P.1 so here it is  Also, these are actually the way I perceive my current development.

SE: 









FI:









TE:









NI:


----------



## AbioticPrime

Te:








&









Ni:









Se:








&









Fi:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

*Ti*










*Ne*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*Si*










*Fe*


----------



## donkeybals

Ti










Te










Fi










Fe










Ni










Ne










Si










Se










Though I believe Steven Tyler is an enfp 

Edit: 100th post, bonus!


----------



## Naama

Ti up, Ne right, Fe down and Si left


----------



## Vermillion

*Ni*










*Te*










*Fi*










*Se*


----------



## luemb

Ni









Te









Fi (sort of... it's hard to find decision-making images.) 


Se


----------



## ichibi

Ni: 









Fe: 









Ti: 









Se:


----------



## bellisaurius

Ne: Dude! I've got a great idea!









Ti: No, you really don't.









Fe: But it'll make everyone laugh!









Si: In ur memryz plundering ur happys


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Ne:









Ti:









Fe: (Note, I don't actually have blonde hair)









Si: My Si usually comes out in the form of daydreams


----------



## Flatlander

dorareever said:


> my Te is way underdeveloped and I guess it looks like this:


ITEM NO LONGER AVAILABLE

I was amused. >_>


----------



## MilkyWay132

Fi:























Se:






















Ni:




























Te:


----------



## Swiftstar

Ni








Fe








Ti








Se


----------



## Beat_Crusader

Ti









Ne









Si









Fe


----------



## Your Minty Gran

Fi:









Ne:









Si:









Te:


----------



## DomNapoleon

*Using just Alex Pardee art

*
Ne: 









Te: 










Ti: 










Se: 










Fi: 











Ni: 











Fe:










Si:


----------



## Kyrielle

Ni:










Fe:










Ti:










Se:


----------



## elixare

Some say a video is worth 1000 pictures...

Ni:











Te: 















Se:






or even better...






Fi:










Damn you Perc for limiting my videos!


----------



## Moss Icon

How my own, personal cognitives manifest;



Fi






Ne






Si






Te









Sorry they're so small. I can't seem to alter their size...


----------



## Jonesy Cat

Ni:







Fe:







Ti:







Se:


----------



## Jonesy Cat

Or, as them manifested:

Ni:







Fe:







Ti:







Se:


----------



## KraChZiMan

Finding a picture that describes a cognitive function is not an easy job. Finding a video is much simpler task, and much more accurate. If you care to cave into them and analyse them while watching, they are doing a very good job at describing these functions, especially if these are rarely utilized through your course of life. I am willing to explain how these videos link with the functions, should anyone of you want me to explain the connection.

Fi.






Ne.






Si.






Te.


----------

